# Abortion



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

How many believe that abortion is murder? The bible talks about shedding innocent blood and that is exactly what abortion is. How many so called Christians are against abortion? Is there any Christians that support abortion? I know there are some who say "What if somebody is raped?" Those are very rare cases. And I'm not refering to those cases. Most pregnancies result from two people who decide to indulge in a relationship. Does the innocent baby deserve to die (a horrific death) because the parents feel he/she would be an inconvenience? And yes, I believe life begins at conception. How many Christians would rather not voice their thoughts/opinions on this, just so they won't rock the boat?


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have no problems rocking the boat. I'm Christian, and I hate the idea of abortion. People can come up with 101 scenarios to "justify" abortion, but at the end of it all, there never was, never will be a pregnancy, a baby grown in the womb and birthed, that wasn't a part of GOD's plan!!! His ways are higher than our ways. His word tells us so. There will always be things that happen that we don't understand, things that just don't seem fare. A baby born from a rape. A baby born with birth defects. A baby born (fill in the blank). If The creator of all things, living and inate, would see fit for a woman to become pregnant, then who are we to second guess Him, and terminate the pregnancy on our own will?


----------



## Bill Gammel (Aug 16, 2012)

No doubt in my mind it is wrong. There is a soul in every baby born and there is no reason to believe it is not there at conception. 

McDaniel said it great!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

To ease the conscience, the term abortion has been given a more politically correct term. Pro-choice sounds better than abortion. Regardless it is still abortion. Any woman who has had an abortion does not have to keep living with that guilt & shame. There is forgiveness found in Jesus Christ.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

I couldn't imagine living without my son. I thank God regularlythat his birth mother was a selfless person that did the right thing in placing him up for adoption.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

fangard said:


> I couldn't imagine living without my son. I thank God regularlythat his birth mother was a selfless person that did the right thing in placing him up for adoption.


Awesome!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Thank the Lord...*



fangard said:


> I couldn't imagine living without my son. I thank God regularlythat his birth mother was a selfless person that did the right thing in placing him up for adoption.


Praise the Lord fangard! That is awesome and is very relevant to this issue. You too are a selfless person who has made a great impact on your son.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Fish&Chips said:


> How many believe that abortion is murder? The bible talks about shedding innocent blood and that is exactly what abortion is. How many so called Christians are against abortion? Is there any Christians that support abortion? I know there are some who say "What if somebody is raped?" Those are very rare cases. And I'm not refering to those cases. Most pregnancies result from two people who decide to indulge in a relationship. Does the innocent baby deserve to die (a horrific death) because the parents feel he/she would be an inconvenience? And yes, I believe life begins at conception. How many Christians would rather not voice their thoughts/opinions on this, just so they won't rock the boat?


Don't need to be super Christian to be against it...Recreational use should be illegal.

I'll support the except in specific instances though. In certain circumstances, yes, the woman should have a choice since it is her body.

Also, why use PC terms? It is what it is and beating around the bush should not necessary. Americans are just too da*m sensitive nowadays.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I have a Christian, liberal friend who is on FB. She was posting the other day on how wrong she thought the GOPs stance on abortion was. She wrote and I quote "There are too many things to list as not being ok, but everyone should read this and if it doesn't make you squeamish, then God help you"

I responded to her post and said 1.3 million abortions in the US every year make me squeamish.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

I think the best thing you can do on a controversial issue is to break it down to decide for yourself. That way you can defend your view if necessary.

Is it wrong to kill a human? 
-of course most people agree the answer is yes

At what point were you a human? 
-This is the main issue here. At birth? At the point you could survive outside your mother's womb? This second view holds some votes, as indicated by the difference in aborting a 3rd Trimester Baby/Fetus or an earlier one. The problem I have with this is a lot of people agree that a 3rd Trimester Baby/Fetus is human... so back to quesiton 1.

If a 3rd Trimester Baby/Fetus is human, then why not a 2nd Trimester? 
-becase it isn't developed enough to survive by itself you might say. What about the technology that is allowing babies to survive more and more premature? What about the fact that the baby/fetus has its own, unique human DNA? Besides, all humans need a specific kind of environment to survie, it just changes as we grow. That doesn't mean we're not human does it?

Ok wow. If a fetus has unique Human DNA, at what point does it have it's own unique Human DNA?
-when the human egg and human sperm combine to form a Zygote, which holds it's own unique human blueprint

What about the egg or sperm? Is it human?
-Those only hold half of what's needed to be considered human DNA, and in fact they are exaclty half of their owner's unique human DNA.

So to me a Zygote passes my common sense test and is a unique Human Being, not part of the women's body, but a passenger inside it. The egg would qualify as part of the women's body, due to it holding exactly half of her human DNA.

"Then the word of the LORD came to me, saying: "Before I formed you in the womb I knew you; before you were born I sanctified you; I ordained you a prophet to the nations." (Jeremiah 1:4-5).

"For You formed my inward parts; You covered me in my mother's womb. I will praise You, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made; marvelous are Your works, and that my soul knows very well." (Psalm 139:13-14)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ds-most-premature-baby-to-leave-hospital.html
...the 3rd Trimester starts on week 25


----------



## Bill Gammel (Aug 16, 2012)

Amen and well said.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Bill Gammel said:


> Amen and well said.


x2
Amen & Amen


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Its wrong in a profound and mortal kind of way. How people can argue against that is beyond me.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Thou has covered me in my mother's womb. I will praise thee for I am fearfully and wonderfully made: marvellous are thy works; and that my soul knoweth right well. For shall the work say of him that made it, He made me not? or shall the thing framed say of him that framed it, He had no understanding? He that created the heavens, and stretched them out: he that spread forth the earth, and that which cometh out of it; he that giveth breath unto the people upon it, and spirit to them that walk therein. Thus saith the LORD, thy redeemer, and he that formed thee from the womb. I have made the earth, and created man upon it. The LORD hath called me from the womb; from the bowels of my mother hath he made mention of my name. We are the clay, and thou our potter; and we all are the work of thy hand. Before I formed thee in the belly, I knew thee; and before thou camest forth out of the womb, I sanctified thee. Joseph, thou son of David, fear not to take unto thee Mary thy wife: for that which is conceived in her is of The Holy Ghost. He shall be filled with The Holy Ghost, even from his mother's womb. Shall the thing formed say to him that formed it, Why hast thou made me thus? But when it pleased God, who separated me from my mother's womb, and called me. For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works.


----------



## Hurricane77551 (Jan 3, 2007)

Amen!! Great stuff guys.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

We all sin. It's all the same. God despises it all. But he turned us over to our evil way of thinking. Our choices are our choices. But he has assured us all..... he has the last word. If that doesn't scare you to death... not much will. Choice. We own it. Every single one of us. It's wrong. We know it's wrong. I think alternatives should be put in place to give people options other than abortion. In every instance. My personal belief is God will bless any person who chooses to carry to full term, even in cases of rape and or incest. I know it is a touchy subject. Humans. We are our own worst enemies. Sin.... Rid humans of sin and this issue will go away.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

The Bible is true. Children are a heritage of the Lord, the fruit of the womb is His reward. All of our lives are filled with joy because of her little Reese. Life is always a good choice.
But many of America's women have chosen death. They have been lied to. They listened to the hum of the humanistic culture and its promise of self satisfaction. They bought into the promise of college, career, and the collection of conveniences it provides. 
Liberation has become lamentation as the realization of their folly comes home to roost. 
Nearly 60 million women have chosen to abort the greatest thing that they would ever do. 
America is awash in sorrow.
Let me try and explain my point.
In Genesis 3:16 Jehovah explains to Eve that the process of pregnancy would be one of great sorrow. Morning sickness, weight gain, physical discomfort and depression are often the result of being pregnant; a manifestation of a series of sorrows. But at the moment a woman gives birth a great sense of joy floods her heart flushing all memories of the pain and suffering the previous nine months had presented. 
The very essence of the woman had been saved in childbearing. What a joyful experience this transference of new life is!
But those who chose to abort the pre-born life are trapped in sorrows. It is not that they have never been pregnant&#8230;even they know that they have&#8230;but the deliverance that comes at the birth of a child never has a chance to cleanse their pain. 
They are still a mother&#8230;but the mother of a dead, never-born baby. If, as modern feminism would declare, pregnancy is a disease, then childbearing is the cure. Child-killing does not cure the sickness. 
From the day she foolishly ends the life of her child, sorrow takes up a permanent residence in the heart of the post-abortive woman. The baby is buried in the bottom of her bosom.
So they take drugs or alcohol or perhaps become a workaholic in the search of a balm. But nothing will alleviate the ache. They turn to infidelity, serial marriage, pro-abortion activism because misery loves company. Even though many go on to the parenting of other children they never forget the empty chair at the dinner table&#8230;
The sorrow is ever present and shame on the church for not dealing with the hurt.
Most pastors will not speak about the pain of abortion. They speak about it much the same as the do about war&#8230;as something that happens in far-off places&#8230;unaware of the infanticide sitting in their own pews&#8230;grievous with guilt. Statistics set the ratio at 1 out of 2 women. Half the church.
Jesus is the balm that pastors are afraid to apply. A Devil's Brew of pride and shame prevents the wounded-woman from crying out for deliverance from the torment. So they suffer in silence&#8230;submerged in sorrow.
Abortion is horrific. How does a woman admit to such a ghastly sin? _What will others think? What kind of woman kills her own child?_ The pews are full of women who have never confessed, repented, and received the freedom of forgiveness. 

There is nothing as powerful as a personal testimony from one who has overcome. Testimonies are used to inspire and encourage others. _Jesus delivered me from drugs. Jesus delivered me from alcohol. Jesus delivered me from pornography_. We use them all of the time in the church.
*Jesus delivered me from the guilt of abortion!* Rare is the church in which those words are uttered. Even rarer is the pastor with the courage to set them free. Guilt is the real war on women.

_"And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb, and by the word of their testimony; and they loved not their lives unto the death."_ -Rev. 12:11.
Abortion is murder. Strong words&#8230;but true. When the church helps women drag those skeletons out of the closet a wave of grace and forgiveness will flood this land. Confession and repentance are strong medicine. Covering the cancer will not bring healing. Christ can't forgive what you will not confess. God knows. He is waiting to forgive. Mercy follows judgment.
Until we do, American women will remain submerged in sorrow&#8230;sick over the loss of motherhood. Forty years is long enough. Let the women go.

http://www.newswithviews.com/Daubenmire/dave310.htm


----------

